# Hunting



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

How many of u guys have had succes with slingshots for hunting.

What is the biggest thing u have shot.

What is your main thing u hunt and the effective range for that.

Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have moved your query down here to the Slingshot Hunting section. Just browse around here for a while, and I think you will find the answers to your question.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah sorry, I didn't see the hunting section, haha still new to this


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Squirrels are my main but take wood pigions,magpies I would like rabbits but you just don't get near them round my way so I use lurchers for those


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cambo said:


> Yeah sorry, I didn't see the hunting section, haha still new to this


No problem ... just wanted you to stand the best chance of getting the sort of information you want.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Squirrel's and rabbits!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Squirrels rabbits dove armadillos gar fish crows and *****


----------



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, could you tell me that witch countries slingshot hunting is legal? In my country its un legal so i have to do it in secret. :-(

Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here in Canada, it is in general legal ... at least there is no prohibition against it, except it is generally not allowed for big game. Each province makes its own regulations, but I do not know of any that do not allow it.

In the US, the hunting regulations vary from state to state. For example, in Kentucky it is illegal to hunt with a slingshot, but I believe it is legal in Florida.

But the legality of slingshot hunting varies widely all over the globe.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

One squirrel so far. From about 30 ft. So far.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Planning on using mine for Grouse, Ptarmagin, and Arctic hare. I'll take a poke at a arctic fox if I can get within 20-25 feet.........never happen. But I am taking a sling shot along when I go up to the Beaufort sea to ice fish and hunt a bit in a month or so. My biz takes me up there and I am testing some ice fishing gear for a freinds company.


----------

